# Challenge Red Seal in Alberta?



## djames (Mar 17, 2011)

I am at a loss as to how you go about doing this? Also, does anyone know how many hours are needed for challenging the exam in Alberta? I have been working as a Sous Chef for 5 years, but am wanting to change jobs but find not having my Red Seal is getting in the way. I have more than enough hours, but I recently moved to Alberta from Ontario and dont know if I can challenge the Alberta Interprovincial Red Seal using hours from Albert and Ontario?

Anyone have any information?

Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vinnecooks (Mar 17, 2011)

check out www.tradesecrets.ab.ca for info


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh...why ask here?

In B.C. the one to ask about  Red Seal is the I.T.A. or Industry trainiing Authority, don't know if it's the same in Alta or not. 

Both Alta and B.C. now have an actual cooking and baking live test component built into the exam instead of the usual multiple choice questions.


----------

